
Ask HN: Do you support Stripe adding Google branding without asking? - mattmanser
Stripe are rolling out Google pay as a default, non-opt out, option to their new payment page. A page which all EU customers need to use now due to the SCA changes rolling out.<p>I was pretty annoyed that I couldn&#x27;t turn this off, it even appears on desktop in chrome, and there&#x27;s now as much google branding on the new payment page as there is my own branding as they&#x27;ve got very few options to customize the look of it.<p>On top of that I don&#x27;t want to support Google with their AMP practices, so never wanted this turned on in the first place. Especially without telling me and without any sort of opt-out.<p>I appreciate there are upsides, with the card details being more likely to be updated, but I feel this would have been easier to swallow if this new payment process didn&#x27;t feel like it&#x27;s now completely out of my control and my branding.<p>Am I over-reacting? Or should we have been asked? It just feels like Stripe are going the way of paypal where you now have no control over the relationship with your customer and are allowing third parties to spy in on your trading (although we&#x27;re just launching so have none!).<p>On IRC they said the only option is to email in so they could remove me from the trial roll-out.
======
kgraves
I've used Stripe (and still do now) and if this is the case, I would consider
closing my account immediately and switching to another payment provider.

There must be alternatives to Stripe out there as I too don't like Google's
rampant tracking on the web, I certainly don't want to expose my customers to
that indirectly through Stripe.

